# Baby ornate bichir



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Pics of my baby ornate bichir



















Enjoy! Thanks for looking


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweeee just a tiny little one! :3 <3 My fav!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> aweeee just a tiny little one! :3 <3 My fav!


Thanks Cid!!!! I was thinking that you might like this lil guy when i was posting this


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

My was at that size when I first pick the bichir up...now he is 13" - 15".
BTW, what are you feeding the bichir?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> My was at that size when I first pick the bichir up...now he is 13" - 15".
> BTW, what are you feeding the bichir?


Really wow nice , i feed mine hikari cichlid gold pellets and freezed dried krill every day.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Probably one of my favourite ancient fish. Would love to see an update on this little guy as he grows.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

shark said:


> Really wow nice , i feed mine hikari cichlid gold pellets and freezed dried krill every day.


When my was at 12" I got 3 4"+ Tinfoil barbs and the next morning they were all gone and the bichir looks like it was pregnant...I guess it was a very expensive dinner...lol


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Bitchin' bichir. Nice devil eyes.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

characinfan said:


> Bitchin' bichir. Nice devil eyes.


Thanks he is a future monster , I like the alliteration 



dl88dl said:


> When my was at 12" I got 3 4"+ Tinfoil barbs and the next morning they were all gone and the bichir looks like it was pregnant...I guess it was a very expensive dinner...lol


Wow really!? because i might be picking up 3 big guys within the next week, i might have to watch the tank mates i put with them. Sorry for your tinfloils


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yesss! Be careful.. I don't actually have any fish I can put with mine. She's taken out some palm sized red severums.. I couldn't believe it! LOL

There wasn't even a chance she could have eaten them but she caught one with a big pop and was crusing around the tank with it in her mouth. Both fishies made it but I had to find them new homes.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Yesss! Be careful.. I don't actually have any fish I can put with mine. She's taken out some palm sized red severums.. I couldn't believe it! LOL
> 
> There wasn't even a chance she could have eaten them but she caught one with a big pop and was crusing around the tank with it in her mouth. Both fishies made it but I had to find them new homes.


I have 6 10" red hook and 12 clown loaches from 5" to 9" and they been together for 2 years now and so far the bichir has not eat any of those fishy yet but as soon as introduce the 3 4" - 5" Tinfoil barbs they were gone over night. I also did not think the barbs could fit in the mouth of the bichir...LOL


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> I have 6 10" red hook and 12 clown loaches from 5" to 9" and they been together for 2 years now and so far the bichir has not eat any of those fishy yet but as soon as introduce the 3 4" - 5" Tinfoil barbs they were gone over night. I also did not think the barbs could fit in the mouth of the bichir...LOL


hmmm... i read some where that these guys are attracted to silvery shiny fish. When I am guessing thats why the tinfoils are gone. Your red hooks may be a too big for him to take out but I would have a stand by tank just in case.



Ciddian said:


> Yesss! Be careful.. I don't actually have any fish I can put with mine. She's taken out some palm sized red severums.. I couldn't believe it! LOL
> 
> There wasn't even a chance she could have eaten them but she caught one with a big pop and was crusing around the tank with it in her mouth. Both fishies made it but I had to find them new homes.


That's not good but i bet it was cute when he was crusing around with the serverum in his mouth, like a cat with a mouse in its mouth. At least they survived ..Sorry to here you had to find new homes for the red serverums are quite attractive and pricey.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh yea they are.. and these had been very nice ones too. But its okay, the ornate is worth it. :3


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

shark said:


> hmmm... i read some where that these guys are attracted to silvery shiny fish. When I am guessing thats why the tinfoils are gone. Your red hooks may be a too big for him to take out but I would have a stand by tank just in case.
> 
> I don't think he will eat them since they all grew up together since they were frys. But I do have a tank stand by in fact about 25 tanks sitting in my garage...lol


----------

